# The best idea ever...or the worst?



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I had one of those "brainwaves" today - you know, where it's either going to be a really cool idea, or seriously bring down your business, and I want some opinions!

I've recently got an "in" into having my shirts stocked in a retail store, and that is really fantastic. So, I had been thinking I might try to find some other stores to stock some of my gear.

However...I then had another thought. Fun Times X is very much a family business, and I like the family business feel. I also really like "helping" other people.

I was wondering if instead of focusing my energy on getting into retail locations, I worked more on a "reps" system. I am not sure how to describe it - kind of like Avon, but not quite, lol! What I mean is finding people in areas around Australia who like my stuff and can sell responsibly, and getting them to "represent" my brand in their area. They would be listed on a locations/reps page on the website, and people buy through them. They can advertise locally through bulletin boards, word of mouth, mothers groups, clothing parties, etc. Then they place the orders with me, I ship to them, they distribute to customers.

It seemed to me like potentially a really good idea - it could help overcome the "internet barrier" in that people would actually be able to touch and feel the goods before committing cash, it would give my brand a much wider audience, and it would maintain a personal touch in the selling process. It would also (hopefully!) be a nice way for my reps to earn some extra income - I think I'd be happy to sell to them at my "wholesale" price for quite a reasonable minimum order. (Currently my wholesale minimum is just 12 pieces). I don't know, but I don't imagine many "party plan" type things let their consultants make 100% markup.

I can also see a lot of potential pit falls. I'd need to make sure that I kept track of where the reps live, so that there are only so many in any given area (giving each the best chance of selling). I'd need to make sure they represent my brand responsibly and don't use selling tactics I wouldn't (for example, cold calling - IMHO this is not for retail sales).

So um...yeah. I guess I am looking for some discussion on the whole thing. I already have a friend in another state who wants to sell my stuff, and I am quite cool with her doing it, but I thought it might be nice to develop a bit of a "Mums Network" of representatives like her, in a way that would be good for both myself and the reps.

Thoughts? Be gentle - this was an early morning, kids only just stopped crying brainwave


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Good lord.

I've just visited your site for the first time, when you said you were a "family business".

I've only just got your name. I have always presumed you were selling sex-based and rauchy clothing. "Fun Times X" not "Fun (multiplied by) X(the digit)).

I think it's quite an obvious conclusion to have. Are you certain you might not be scaring customers away because they think you're selling pornography (as I did)?

Given you're in a *totally* different market.


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh far out! 

NO, I am SOOO far away from that business it is not funny! Oh man. I guess that shows what happens when you get two nerds together (my DH and I) to think of these things.

I meant it as
fun * x (E.g fun times however many children you have).

Um yeah. Rebranding is looking like an INCREDIBLY brilliant concept.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It clicked as soon I visited your site....and I think it's a great name.

.....apart from that *other* meaning. There must be some way of keeping the concept (which is great, I think....the whole Fun * x multiples joke), but juggling it about a little so it doesn't sound like a Chinatown strip show.....

I'm thinking.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

funtimesx said:


> Thoughts?


Alex from etc had a similar idea. Personally I don't think it's a good idea, but I'm both change resistant and opposed to those party sales things, so I'm very much looking at it from my perspective. I just don't see it being capable of supporting large volume, or being cost effective. I also think it's a huge risk since you can't really vet the reps properly.

If it was ever going to work, I think it would work better in a community that's already used to doing a certain amount of networking, product sharing, etc. (i.e. a mothers' group). Maybe start out with people you know, then tentatively stretch out a little into friend of a friend territory and see how it goes before scaling up.

Avon aside it's an unproven sales method - that doesn't necessarily mean it won't work, but it does mean you're mostly exploring new terrritory. I don't see myself doing it though.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> I've only just got your name.


It took me ages too. I probably realised around the time of the site review... at some point when I saw the site and slapped forehead with "duh" effect anyway.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I actually think the idea might work. At least here in the US, there are all different types of "parties" where people sell stuff to their friends and use it as a chance to hang out and get together.

Of course there are the traditional "tupperware" parties, and there are "pampered chef" parties, family gift parties, all types.

I don't know all the ins and outs of how it would work, but I think it would be another creative way to sell your stuff. I haven't seen any "t-shirt parties" yet, but you could be the first 

The host could bring samples of the t-shirts, maybe a printed catalog, some games.

You could always start small and try one out if you know somebody that might be interested and see how it goes. It could be a great idea, or it could be that t-shirts just aren't meant to be sold that way. 

I'm curious to see which it is


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I must be a nerd too, as until Nick said about the erm 'X' factor I hadn't even considered it!


> Fun Times X - Fun and funky gear for multiples or less


Looking at that tagline though, it doesn't surprise me how it could be misinterpreted. Perhaps coming straight out and saying 'multiple births' instead of multiples, something like that?

Anyway, back to the idea. I like it - I wish my target base was as widespread as yours, I'd try it! Lewis said "(i.e. a mothers' group)" and that is perfect for you. Try to make contacts with mothers groups in your area, perhaps send them some samples to try. Hopefully you will have some already so you might be able to trial the idea with them. If they are interested you could float the idea of them holding an event for their members. Personally I think it would be a great way of increasing your sales.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Kath, 
I think its good idea - for mums with little kids, I’d imagine, it would be much more fun to get together for a "shopping party" than drag the bunch to the shopping center (speaking from personal experience). 
I think, "Belly Button" maternity wear sells through reps like this (apart from online sales and retail outlets) and "Undercover Wear" as well, then there are lingerie parties... 
At kinda where my daughter used to go they had a mobile rack of kids clothes a couple of times a year – fundraising – that could be another option.
Are you familiar with “Melbourne's Child" magazine? They usually have quite a few adverts/articles about young family oriented party plan businesses - toys, books, clothes... As Raven said, approaching existing networks with your products just might work for you. 
There are also "Mum's network" kind of contacts and articles in this magazine.
It's free to pick up from many locations around the city. Here's a link to their online classifieds section Melbourne's Child - Melbourne's most reputable guide for parents


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

I think it is a great idea. Just go for it! I have a yearly party at my house, just inviting friends and neighborhood people, give them wine and cheese, and I regularly sell >$2000 of Ts in one evening. For 3 hrs of work - not a lot of effort! 
Another idea that I'd like to persue, just don't have the time to do, is to have "online parties". Now I see the site I bookmarked don't do it anymore... Anyway, if I recall correctly, you get some kind of quote from the site, then invite friends to shop on the site anytime during a specific week, and everyone gets some discount and the party organizer gets more. So it is kind of a word of mouth thing, but selling online.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

HeathenPeddler said:


> Lewis said "(i.e. a mothers' group)" and that is perfect for you.


Funny about that


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I think I should not have used the words "party plan". I am not exactly sure how to describe what I'm thinking, because it is a mix of several different things.

Being completely brutal (I'm sorry if you like the companies mentioned below) - I do _not_ want my business likened to Amway or Herbalife. I don't want it to be the kind of thing where if someone finds out you are a Fun Times X rep, you're no longer invited to family functions because you'll give everyone the hard sell. I don't want the reps to _have_ to host parties, either - but if that was the format they wanted to use, that's fine so long as it is more of a "showing" than a Tupperware party. What I mean is - I have always HATED being invited to those because of a) the "high pressure" sales involved and b) at the end they always try to convince everyone there to have their _own_ parties. It stinks of MLM.

What I am more going with is trying to retain a "personal" feel to selling - these people could do their own "grass roots" advertising (distributing flyers, speaking with their own friends/contacts, etc.) in their area. Their names and numbers, and the area they cover, would be on a page on our website. So you could look at the designs on the site, then contact a rep to actually see them, touch them, feel them etc. A bit like having a showroom without a showroom.

Maybe I am being naive with this, but I'm incredibly opposed to high pressure sales tactics. Nothing turns me off a company more than being bullied (and I really do think what they do at some of these cosmetics parties is bullying). I'm a big believer in "you get more flies with honey than with vinegar".

Anyway, just wanted to clear up the "party" aspect of it. I guess it is more like I am trying to use "regular Mums" as sales reps, with a larger than average comission? As I said, I'm struggling to think of a good analogy, because as Solmu said, to my knowledge what I'm proposing isn't done anywhere. (That I know of, anyway).

*D. Evo* - thanks for that, I had completely forgotten about _Melbourne's Child_! I have emailed them to ask for advertising rates.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I wouldn't say the concept is entirely 'untested and untried' as implied; lots of people have reps of some sort selling their products.


Anyway, this is my take: what I would suggest is to find people who like your products, and then offer them something for reffering more customers to you. This can be free shirts, 20% of all referal sales, etc. Basically, try to find people that would potentially willing to talk about your product ANYWAY because they like it, and then further encourage them to spread the word a bit.

We haven't done a lot of sales through reps, but we have a few times. We usually give them about 20% of the sale of each shirt. I think the 50% you were considering above for this is too high; I'd say no more than 40%, unless they are actually buying the shirts to resell (which doesn't seem to be the case, and might lead to more MLM style thoughts anyway).


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've worked with local college kids over many years to sell branding and it's usually been a failure -- people who walk into retail stores are primed to buy; people on the street are not. Hassling your friends and family has an AVON feel to it -- and when my friends try to sell me Avon or Cutco or XS Energy Drinks, I get a little frustrated.

I'd focus on getting more of your shirts into more stores. One thing I did when I had a local skateboarding line was to give local shops 12 items for free (no charge, ever) and told them to just re-buy whatever they sold. Since our shirts retailed for $24 and we wholesaled for $12, if they sold all 12, they could buy 12 more and keep $144. It worked very well for years.

Very few stores said no to my free openining order, since I always threw in some nice branded merchandising displays (cost me $40) and giveaway items (stickers, keychains, etc).

Go where the buyers are!


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

it's an old thread, kinda curious how that worked out.

anyway, i've seen sales reps at flea markets selling pretty nice shirts for $22. i don't know how it's worked out, but that kind of thing is done. 

all i would suggest is try whatever plan like this anyone has yourself after doing research, work out the kinks that way.


----------



## InkThreadable (Jul 23, 2011)

There's a print & embroidery shop that opened up near us about 18 months ago or so, he started with about 7 sales reps, and with paying their salaries and commission , my guess is it is working for him.


----------



## Disrupt Tees (Jul 30, 2012)

With a t-short that says Twins Rock as well as FuntimesX.....I'd be thinking in the gutter too.....
Your idea may work but like someone previously said, I don't like the party type sales either but contacting retail stores however is a good idea.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

i think for the party idea to work is to attach it to another product. like if you sold cookware, you could hawk aprons you make up. some stuff are 'loss leaders,' products you sell that you don't make any money at, but the idea is that they come to your 'store' for the really great deal and do other shopping while there, buying things you actually make money on (it's like selling 2 litres of pop for 88 cents or 10 for $10 things). 

one gimmick i was thinking about trying if/when i have a particular brand is having 'pop up shops.' given that my site would only be open for business a few hours every week, i'd also have 'stores' whose locations change every time, i'd put out the co-ordinates four hours ahead of time, and it would just be a variety of stores with 'themes' that literally pop-up out of nowhere. could be an alley in l.a., an abandoned house, the middle of the street. half an hour and it's gone. it's kind of an adventure thing that also retains a lot of exclusivity and 'pop shop only' items (basically the same bad designs only with a different colour outer tag designating that that person really was either lucky or on the shopping ball). 

is that too weird/risky? i'd watched a show where one t-shirt guy was only open every now and then for a few hours at a time, so i'm rather taking that to a different level. the plan is to keep the industrial undertone, the adventurous spirit of it, and the very exclusive nature of it to help (slightly) 'justify' the higher price. 

as far as finding 'reps' for it, friends of friends, they get an exclusive shirt and a commission, and mail back what doesn't sell (at my expense, of course) or hold on to it.


----------

